# Programming sites like spoj and Text book for data structures and algorithms



## akhilc47 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi guys,
I posted couple of months back asking which book to buy for studying c programming and you guys suggested " c programming language " by dennis ritchie. It turned out to be a great book(only 130 bucks too!!) and now I'm able to solve programs from spoj.com(a friend suggested this). Is there any other sites like this? (Not too high standard, something moderate to concrete my fundas)
Another query is which is a good book to study data structures and algorithms? This is for my placement preparations so if there's an easily readable book that would be great. Also suggest a solid book too which I would like to read later maybe.
Thank you for reading


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 23, 2013)

codechef
google code jam examples


----------



## akhilc47 (Oct 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> codechef
> google code jam examples



thank you very much..
can you suggest any book for data structures and algorithms?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 23, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> thank you very much..
> *can you suggest any book for data structures and algorithms?*



When it comes to data structures and algorithms, different books have different approach. Schaum's Outline tries to explain everyhing in sa short as possible and gives examle of most topics while on the other hand Coremen explains everything in a much much more detailed way and focuses on mathematical approach to algorithms. Check book samples on Google Books and get what suits your style.

BTW I prefer Wikipedia as it provides all main points and the algorithm pseudo code.


----------

